# OT MTB'ers Dogs.



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm sure this has been done before. . . but i haven't seen it in a long while. I thought it'd be fun while most of us are experiencing the cold, wet winter blues.

a year ago: Oliver as a pup









now: Oliver at 1 and a half years (now)









My other dog Rudy he is 14. The fat Golden Retriever.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damnnnn, your dog is very fat

My Golden Retriver (Zeus)


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Damnnnn, your dog is very fat


he got that way after destroying his knee on his back left leg, its healed now.. and he's moving ok again.. but can't get proper exercise. He is starting to shed some pounds though. 
I can't expect much, he is 14 after all.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

Meika (1 1/2 year old Border Collie.....Shreds mad gnar when playing frisbee...and she is smart as hell!




























https://i116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/MKRobert81/Title01-1.flv

First time seeing our xmas tree
https://i116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/MKRobert81/MVI_2236.flv



















https://i116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/MKRobert81/MVI_2331.flv


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

mkrobert81 said:


> Meika (1 1/2 year old Border Collie.....Shreds mad gnar when playing frisbee


you reeeealy like your dog. 
"go...he missed it"
that was funny


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah....she is the ****!....love her like a kid!


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Sitka is a 3 year old mutt we rescued from the pound after she was burned on her back. She's got a funky bald spot because of it, but she is the best damn dog ever.

Sitka on a cold rainy ride

Then post ride

Being a good big sister.


Mountain biking makes her tired, and a tired dog is a good dog


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

My riding partner has a great dane and he's awesome there will be alot of time he is more excited to start down the trail then we are lol


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

Max, my 2 year old golden.










Rusty, my 1 year old weeenerdogg


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

partying like a rockstar

trail dog

my M3 before coloring


----------



## Mc.Dub (Feb 18, 2007)

Weeeeeenerdogs are the mad shiz.
Wish I had a dog.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

My pups: Yeti is about a year and a half, and he's a Blue Heeler mixed with something else (black and white). Zocchi is about 7 months old She's a Pointer and Red Heeler mix (brown and white, and she's bigger now).


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's my puppy Sam from the day we got him to about 5 months old. He's 7 months and 70lbs. now and I cant find the SD card with the most recent pics dammit. He's so damn strong and has endless amounts of energy. He loves smooth trails with lots of features and he especially loves rail bangin gnarly berms.
































First and last picture he's laying on the same bed LOL.


----------



## thad (Feb 25, 2004)

Kira shralps.


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

This is my Red Nose PITBULL.... her name is VENUS 8months old!





Snow Day (12-02-2007) from David Tufino on Vimeo.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

thad said:


> Kira shralps.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think your dog would love to play with mine...they seem to both have the same energy level!


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

I only have a picture of my dachshund we also have a black lab, shes about 14 now, can't see, hear, or walk really, but man was she ever a great dog to grow up with, even though she would bring back the decoys and not the birds 








our black lab even taught the weener dog to be a retriever, even though he can't swim


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Bodhi and his little sister*

Not a trail dog, just a big lazy dog. His little sister keeps him in line.


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

ive been dying to get an akita when i grad from college...


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> Here's my puppy Sam from the day we got him to about 5 months old. He's 7 months and 70lbs. now and I cant find the SD card with the most recent pics dammit. He's so damn strong and has endless amounts of energy. He loves smooth trails with lots of features and he especially loves rail bangin gnarly berms.
> 
> First and last picture he's laying on the same bed LOL.


What kind of dog is that? Looks kind of like a Yellow Lab but slightly different.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

njhcx4xlife said:


> What kind of dog is that? Looks kind of like a Yellow Lab but slightly different.


He's pure Lab, AKC. He has slightly lighter eyes and a tan rather than black nose like most yellow labs.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Bodhi3 said:


> Not a trail dog, just a big lazy dog. His little sister keeps him in line.


thats a great looking bernese


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Chicks dig my dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

*My New pup*

View attachment dogyyyyy.bmp


----------



## cascaderider9 (Aug 24, 2007)

American Pointers


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Sitka managed to pull a squirrel off the top of a 6 foot high fence. She's been trying since we moved here 3 months ago. Once she figured it out she's been on a roll. Got one the next day, and got a mouth full of tail fur the day after that.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Man, dogs and bikes go together like beer and pizza.. We just have a cat, she's pretty cool but not really a riding partner (busy sleeping).


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

My wolf mix








and my Husky


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

American Pride's Pill of Justice MR2. Too bad she didn't get a proper start in Mondioring. She's at my gf's place and I'm sure she is being "pussified" (ie. pampered). Oh btw, she's a performance bred american bulldog









My personal dog, Ronin, a pitbull. RIP my boy 

















Me doing decoy work, the pic below is a courage test  I'm an apprentice decoy for Mondioring


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

jersey, my 7yr old male shetland.

he's doing his best to stay awake after a run at the dogpark.


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

My helping hand and then theres the basset in my avatar, he tends to follow his nose where ever it takes him...


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's a pic of my downhill dog, Lua airing one out!



She loves to shred!!!!


----------



## mbnickel (Mar 3, 2007)

Editing (had to resize pics...)


----------



## mbnickel (Mar 3, 2007)

Saint, our 2 yr old Blue Heeler (Cattle Dog):










Chance, our 2 yr old Shepherd/Border Collie Mix:










Roma, (like the tomato), our 1 yr old English Bulldog:










Saint as a pup in the car:










The Big Three:










:thumbsup:


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's Buck, 6 month old Aussie


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

WOW, this thread = doing better than i thought, so i thought i'd add a few more pictures of my dogs. 
This is my Pyrenees Riley, died of Bone Cancer when i lived in Utah.








This is Rudy and Riley 2 summers ago








This is Rudy early in the Winter out in Utah, near Park City








This is my Dog Oliver, experiencing his first snow


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

Ichiban:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Chalupa sleeping with my son. :thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Sunny playing hid n seek, lounging in the sun, and chillin at the beach.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is my "anything that moves" hunter


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

*Zinzan*

Beautiful dogs everyone! Please keep them coming.
006_007, I think my dog would be jealous. He has a lot of toys but not as many as Sunny. Trying to find the Galileo but with no luck yet.
Here are some pics of our 7 1/2 month Rottweiler. He is tipping the scales at 80lbs and still growing! His dad was 125lbs and mom was 85lbs.
He is a looker is I may say so myself!
The first one is from the day he came home with us (13lbs) and the rest are from a day x-country skiing and a walk on Mount-Royal (Montreal). The last one is from a walkthis summer on the mountain.
Eric


----------



## redmonster89 (Sep 13, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Chalupa sleeping with my son. :thumbsup:


Might want to ask why he has a case of Merlot stashed under the bed....


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

*My JRT*

This guy is the best. My wife and I thought long and hard before getting a Jack Russell as we heard nightmares about how destructive they can be. We selected carefully and have had no problems with him at all.

He is pretty much obsessed with a small soccer ball. I have a couple jumps behind my house and he will stand in or drop the ball in the line forcing you kick or throw the ball to him to get him out of the way. He's a pretty smart guy.

Here he is at Halloween

He's not impressed with being dressed up in the first pic. Airing it out in the 2nd pic. And admiring his ball in the last pic.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Alright I had to, cant resist. . .


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Had to add two more, (cant you tell someone has a best friend?) Cheers


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

My dog on a recent ride.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey ZZSean. . . those little dog booties dont look as lame as the others froo froo ones out there. My dog gets bloody paws from her snow fun, and when we ride with her, or go backpacking they seem to bother her as well. . . whats your experience like with those booties, and more so, brand and name?


----------



## cascaderider9 (Aug 24, 2007)

Truckee Trash said:


> Hey ZZSean. . . those little dog booties dont look as lame as the others froo froo ones out there. My dog gets bloody paws from her snow fun, and when we ride with her, or go backpacking they seem to bother her as well. . . whats your experience like with those booties, and more so, brand and name?


i think those boots are 30-40.00, i need to try some too. You can make some simple ones out of Bike inner tube and sports tape or velcro.


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

Not a trail dog... but hes my brother. Hes a purebred Bichon Frise. Name is Socrates (So-crates) like Socrates off of Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Molly. parti poodle

about 2mo old









2mo old as well









6mo old. She LOVES to play fetch and jump


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Truckee Trash said:


> Hey ZZSean. . . those little dog booties dont look as lame as the others froo froo ones out there. My dog gets bloody paws from her snow fun, and when we ride with her, or go backpacking they seem to bother her as well. . . whats your experience like with those booties, and more so, brand and name?


Those ones look like they are made by ruff wear, out of bend, they have vibram soles etc. 
check out their site, www.ruffwear.com


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

my dog passed away just over a year ago, i was busy with a new job and buying a house so i haven't been able to look at a new pouch yet, i'm holding out till Spring before i start snooping for a new puppy, still dont know if i want a little or a big dog! gimmie 3 months and i'll post up a puppy! lol


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

Truckee Trash said:


> Hey ZZSean. . . those little dog booties dont look as lame as the others froo froo ones out there. My dog gets bloody paws from her snow fun, and when we ride with her, or go backpacking they seem to bother her as well. . . whats your experience like with those booties, and more so, brand and name?


They are Ruff Wear Grip Etrex - easily the best by far that we have used over the past 5-6 years of taking our dog riding with us on Desert slickrock. her paws just get torn up without them.

They are not perfect, particularly when she is tired as she can trip up her feet on them. (it is kinda funny watching your dog go head over heels coming down a fast downhill section). But they are very good and stay on well and don't wear out like the old versions.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

those things are great, my dog loves em during the winter! at first he was skeptical, and didn't like putting them on. but it didn't take long for "booties=going outside" to get programmed in.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

*Dogs rule!!*

Wow. There are some pretty dogs in this thread. I'm surprised that I haven't seen my breeds in here yet.

This is Kingston. He is a 4 year old Blue Doberman. I got him from a rescue when he was two. He's a clingy turd, but a surprisingly excellent chick magnet.

















This is Marley. She is a two year old fawn Boxer. She is also a turd, but she is a turd with a shitload of energy, except here she was totally out of energy.









When she was about 6 months old.









This is Lucky. He showed up at the parking lot at work about 7 months ago. He seems to be some sort of Boxer or Pit Bull mix.
I couldn't finance three dogs so I'm fostering him for the SPCA until someone adopts him.


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

This is my English Springer Spaniel called Sally she is only 6 months old and has recently started joining me on bike rides. she's still a bit wary of the bike but is getting better. she loves being out in the mud and puddles. 









and this is the wifey on her kona with dog
(BTW what a cool thread) :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

our 2 1/2 year old brindle and white boxer, Rajah.

he's not much of a trail dog but he loves hiking and campin

















his 2nd birthday but the cake was for us surviving 2 years with a boxer!









love this guy like he is my kid


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

Gus-Beast

100lb yellow lab

unfortunately he would rather swim than bike any day:nono: 

but we still get him in the woods


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

ahh.. I found this thread the other day when I first picked up MY first puppy. Well, its my girlfriends as well. I was never really able to have a dog when I was younger and so, I saw this little guy looking at the locale Humane Society and we had to take him home. Oscar is a 2 month old LabRetreiver with (I think) a slight chow mix who had just gotten there from Mississippi. He follows me around everywhere, is already learning to play fetch and will hopefully be my trail buddy soon.




























and heres my Dads dog McFly. Shes a red-nose pit. He's had her since she was a puppy and shes about 4-5 in the pic and about 8 or so now.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

no more??


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

We have 2, a mix breed (puertorican satirian) female called Carol and a black lab called Richie. He's a licker and an attention hore.

Both love to follow us when we ride on our backyard wood pallet trail.

Richie along with my daughter, no pics of Carol could be found.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

sly_foxx said:


> our 2 1/2 year old brindle and white boxer, Rajah.
> 
> he's not much of a trail dog but he loves hiking and campin
> 
> ...


Haha...try surviving for two years with a Boxer(and Doberman) by yourself. 
Even though Dobies are my favorite breed, Boxers are a close second.
And I have yet to find a breed whose character comes close to the Boxers, and can never see myself without one. Not many breeds retain their youthful exuberance throughout their whole lives like Boxers do.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

*rmb_mike*

I don't know how you survived a Doberman AND a Boxer on your own. My girlfriend and I are struggling with a Rottie puppy. 
We had looked into Boxers (was my fav breed) but didn't like any of the breeders we met.
When we met the breeder of our pup, we fell in love with the mom! It was a long wait till they were born and then the 8 weeks till he was ready to come home. Don't regret the choice at all.
Good luck with both and everyone please keep the pics coming.
Eric


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone know how to get pics on here from picasa?


----------



## EastBay_Slim (Jan 4, 2007)

*Miles & Kaya*

Miles is a 2 year old, 1/2 GSP, 1/4 Black Lab 1/4 Rottie. Kaya is a 1 year old 1/2 GSP 1/2 Yellow Lab mix.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> Haha...try surviving for two years with a Boxer(and Doberman) by yourself.
> Even though Dobies are my favorite breed, Boxers are a close second.
> And I have yet to find a breed whose character comes close to the Boxers, and can never see myself without one. Not many breeds retain their youthful exuberance throughout their whole lives like Boxers do.


it sounds like a fun challenge to raise both :thumbsup:

We(my wife and I) feel the same way about Boxers.. we'll always have one. Such a cool breed.


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

Bockston!










My GF's dog...










Looks kinda like a Husky/Wolf


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is Indie!

She is a Labrador Retriever and she is from, and lives in, Newfoundland & Labrador. For those who didn't know, Lab's actually originated in Newfoundland (and not Labrador as the name would have you believe, although the two are part of one province).

Pictures are from the very night we picked her up at about 6 weeks (pictures from our cabin), to about 4.5 - 5 months old sleeping on the pull out couch! She is 7 months now. I'll have to download the latest pictures when I have my camera handy. 

Indie is an unusual mix of yellow and chocolate, and it gives her a very orange look, brown nose and all. 

She is a GREAT trail dog, she sticks right with me, and never leaves my side. And if you haven't noticed, she is keen n sleeping on her back!

She is also very small for her age, at about 45 lbs. She has some pretty big paws though, so we are hoping she will grow into them! I would wager she'll be on the smaller scale of her breed. Despite her size, she is FAST!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

There are some great looking dogs on here for sure.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

MJW, great lookin dog! I just got my Lab and hoping to get him on the trails eventually. There is no differrence between the yellow and chocolate labs, nor the yello and black ect. It is possible to have one of every color from the same litter. Weird I know. I have found a forum that has helped me in just the past few days and Im sure can help you.

www.justlabradors.com

I am WillV341 if you want to find me on there. Have a great time raising such a great dog, I know I am!!


----------



## ruckus222 (May 29, 2006)

/Users/Ruckus/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2007/Roll 30/100_0976.JPG


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

ahh she's adorable! I personal love labs. Don't hold out for her to grow into her paws, our dachshund has bigger paws then our 75 pound black lab


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

sly_foxx said:


> it sounds like a fun challenge to raise both :thumbsup:
> 
> We(my wife and I) feel the same way about Boxers.. we'll always have one. Such a cool breed.


Hey sly/rugbyred,

Raising both of them, and the little mutt I'm fostering for the SPCA has definitely been a challenge. Kingston, and Dobes in general are one of the most intense breeds out there. They are constantly testing you to make sure you are still capable of being the alpha. 
To be honest, what made raising both of those dogs possible, was watching episodes of the Dog Whisperer and applying Cesar's tactics (calm but assertive). I'm sure I'm not the only one on here who has watched it and used his tactics. You all know how ridiculously effective they are. It blew my mind on how well my dogs responded to that leadership style.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

*rmb_mike*

I totally understand you when you talk about the dog testing you to see who is Alpha. The Rottie we have ranks up there in smarts and often challenges us to see what he can get away with.
I don't watch the show you mentioned but we do have his book. We are also on our third level of obedience training. The first two were more for the humans and this one is starting to challenge the dog.
So many little things we did wrong that confuse the dog! We would have been in a bad situation if it was not for the trainers. I have learn't quickly to never repeat myself!
Eric


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

[dB]Will said:


> MJW, great lookin dog! I just got my Lab and hoping to get him on the trails eventually. There is no differrence between the yellow and chocolate labs, nor the yello and black ect. It is possible to have one of every color from the same litter. Weird I know. I have found a forum that has helped me in just the past few days and Im sure can help you.
> 
> www.justlabradors.com
> 
> I am WillV341 if you want to find me on there. Have a great time raising such a great dog, I know I am!!


Oh I know! The father was black, the mother was yellow! But Indie is an unusual color for this breed. She has the traits of a chocolate (brown nose and pads and light eyes), but she is not dark, yet she is not light like a yellow. She is like a mix of the two, you know what I mean? The breeder told us it's the first shade like it she has ever had, and she second she has ever seen.


----------



## cascaderider9 (Aug 24, 2007)

More Pointers pics....... last years litter.








What they turn into.........


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Man, this is so fitting that I had to post it here...

http://www.nanceestar.com/DogBasicRulesDogHolidayPage18.html


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone out there familiar with Dogo's? (Dogo Argentino's) 

If you live anywhere where mountain lions and big cats are either bit of a fear, this is your trail dog.

Athletic and energetic, and incredibly friendly and fun dogs...bread as hunters they can be used to hunt wild boars and mountain lions, but also make great family pets as they are not extremely territorial or aggressive by nature to the best of my knowledge. 

I don't own one, but I think they are incredible!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Dorje...




























at 1 yr old... he's 3 now


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

mjw said:


> Anyone out there familiar with Dogo's? (Dogo Argentino's)
> 
> If you live anywhere where mountain lions and big cats are either bit of a fear, this is your trail dog.
> 
> ...


Yes! They are more commonly known as Cane Corsos, or even Italian Mastiffs. 
My cousin Kyleen and her b/f have two parents and a litter of three 7 month old pups. The mom accidentally got pregnant a few months ago and is due another litter here soon. They offered me the only female of the litter, Lola. She is jet black and right now looks like a black lab with a docked tail. If I had not been fostering Lucky for the SPCA already, I would have taken her. And if someone adopts Lucky before the mom has her next litter, I'm getting a female. The funny thing is, is when that female puppy gets full grown, she will be bigger than my male Doberman. They are not by nature agressive, but very formidable and intimidating, and like Dobermans, not a dog that you want to be on the business end of. 
If anyone is interested in one of their pups, let me know. They are generally between $2500 and $3000 per pup, but I'm sure Kyleen will sell them for less than $1000.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

No... a Dogo is a Dogo, they are the national dog of Argentina. MJW, I'm not sure where you got the idea that they are so friendly, they are mostly Pit Bull genetically, and the same precautions should be taken owning a dog like this as you would a Pit. With their size and ability, you can't let them get in a fight with another dog. The white color makes them predisposed to some unfortunate genetic problems as well, thats the reason Pits aren't supposed to be more than 40% white skinned (a lot of all white dogs have pigmented skin underneath the white fur, this is OK). Also, their larger size is a detriment, it makes them less agile and more prone to joint problems. Anyhow, I'd gaurantee a *well bred* Pit is going to be safer around people and kids. A lot of people have tried to "improve" the APBT, the Dogo being one of them... and IMO, none have had any success.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

davec113 said:


> No... a Dogo is a Dogo, they are the national dog of Argentina. MJW, I'm not sure where you got the idea that they are so friendly, they are mostly Pit Bull genetically, and the same precautions should be taken owning a dog like this as you would a Pit. With their size and ability, you can't let them get in a fight with another dog. The white color makes them predisposed to some unfortunate genetic problems as well, thats the reason Pits aren't supposed to be more than 40% white skinned (a lot of all white dogs have pigmented skin underneath the white fur, this is OK). Also, their larger size is a detriment, it makes them less agile and more prone to joint problems. Anyhow, I'd gaurantee a *well bred* Pit is going to be safer around people and kids. A lot of people have tried to "improve" the APBT, the Dogo being one of them... and IMO, none have had any success.


Damn! My bad. I don't know how I got those two confused, probably because the Dogo is also referred to as a Mastiff (the Argentenian one). You're right. They are different breeds. I'd have to say that the Dogo is one of the few breeds that I would concede is a more intense breed than the Doberman. 
You are right about the white coloring. Typically 25% of all white Boxers are deaf or have some other genetic defect. Albino Dobermans also have genetic issues as well.


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad you worked out the difference between the Dogo and the Cane Corso.

I am not sure what breed standards you go by, but I don't put much trust into many American standard breeders, especially for this type of dog. Something I should have stated. This is a dog you have to get from an A1 breeder, and not someone who is over breeding their dogs. As well they need proper training and socialization. Not a first time dog owners ideal dog either.

And of course you don't want it to get in a fight with another dog! But the point of the post was that it can offer confidence when riding in mountain lion territory...which does pose problems in some areas for some riders. I read an article about a mauled riders within the last week, and at least one fatal mountain lion run in within the past year. 

And no, again, you are right, they are heavy set. Not the right dog for long xc rides. Short downhill stints (Newfoundland trail riding) and hikes, I do believe these dogs are very nice. 

I am not quite sure you know what the true breed temperament is, but it is not like a Cane at all. And just as safe as a well bread pit bull if not much better. 

The best breeder in North America is here in Canada (Montreal). Their dogs may change your mind about the breed itself.

But like I said as well, I don't own one. We don't have much in the way of dangerous wild life here. So we have a Lab! 
I'll also note there are poorly bread Labs out there, and I've read about some fatal attacks due too poorly bread Labs as well.


----------



## evilimprdr (Jun 7, 2007)

Heres my dog Diesel. He's some sort of mix between a spitz and either a husky or a chow from what the vet and rescue said when he was a pup. Not so much anymore, but really had that husky hood for the first 1 1/2. During the summer you can see it pretty well. He lives outside now 24/7. He can't stand being inside anymore. If I take him to the vet he comes in and gets a bath the night before and then has to stay inside and it drives him nuts. He has his OWN yard and 1/4 of my garage is his. In the summer you can't get him around water or he'll swim for atleast an hour if not more. Like packman he'll chase balls, sticks, frisbee's, what ever for hours on end. I get tired long before him. He's now 4 and going strong.


----------



## HANKg (Mar 20, 2006)

My american bulldog when he was about 2 months old...he's about 7 mo old now and weighs 70# vs. about 18# in this picture.


----------



## HANKg (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## cascaderider9 (Aug 24, 2007)

davec113 said:


> The white color makes them predisposed to some unfortunate genetic problems as well, thats the reason Pits aren't supposed to be more than 40% white skinned (a lot of all white dogs have pigmented skin underneath the white fur, this is OK).


Hmmmmmmm........... I have all white dogs https://www.myspace.com/pacificwhitedogs

And as far as breeding......... My dogs are Linebred to the hilt.......

Pacific Storm Front ....(son 2004 Nat Ch Millers On Line) https://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=431

Pacific Millers Charm .... https://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=971

And when you do a outcross with a touch of MIller you get results like this....
Pacific Pointer Pup https://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=638


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's my three kids, Magic, Zoe, and Zorro.Magic is 10 years old, and my best friend. Zoe and Zorro are 11 weeks old, and are a handfull. My wife and I are lucky to have Magics' help in taking care of these two. Zorro can leap over a three foot high fence from a sitting position, he doesn't need a running start!


----------



## bandwagon914 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Dixxie*

This is Dixxie. We adopted her when she was about 2 from the SPCA. She needed alot of training - when we first got here I never thought she would be a trail dog but now, a year later, she is my primary riding partner.


----------

